# Surgelato vs. Congelato



## ISIÑA

¿Cuál es la diferencia entre *Surgelato* y *Congelato*?
¿La tradución al español sería _*congelado*_ en ambos casos?
Grazie


----------



## nic4

Son sinonimos! 

Tchau!


----------



## 0scar

Por las dudas yo usaria _surgelado_ y _congelado_. Es posible que haya una diferencia técnica entre los dos.


----------



## Twoquestions

Perdona, Oscar, pero surgelado NO existe en español. Congelado es la traducción correcta.


----------



## ISIÑA

Gracias chicos, aunque perdonad que insista, ...
Si bien la traducción es _*congelado*_, hay alguna diferencia entre los 2 modos de congelación?... ¿Por qué si no en el anuncio de una empresa se muestra la diferencia?
"_distribuzione di prodotti congelati e surgelati_"
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## 0scar

_Surgelado_ no existe en el RAE pero si en la industria de la refrigeración y alimentos.


----------



## Twoquestions

Pues así nos cargaremos el idioma...  Isiña, la diferencia es la temperatura a la que se congelan los alimentos, la "surgelación" es lo que llaman la congelación industrial porque se hace con el producto muy fresco y a muy baja temperatura.

Saludos a María Pita!


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Twoquestions said:


> Pues así nos cargaremos el idioma... Isiña, la diferencia es la temperatura a la que se congelan los alimentos, la "surgelación" es lo que llaman la congelación industrial porque se hace con el producto muy fresco y a muy baja temperatura.
> 
> Saludos a María Pita!


 


 Y, además, el proceso tiene que ser muy rápido.

_________________________________

_*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*_


----------



## 0scar

Buen artículo para entender, pero ojo que la congelación también es otro proceso industrial. Además existe el proceso industrial de refrigeración.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao gg,


gatogab said:


> *La surgelazione avviene a livello industriale, la congelazione a livello casalingo. *<<==click _Qui c'è un interessante articolo sulla differenza tra congelare e surgelare, tutto in italiano._


Sempre meglio spiegare dove porta il tuo collegamento e a che serve.
Non c'è nessuna fretta di postare, meglio essere accurati quando è possibile, ti pare?
Grazie.


----------



## thorwald34

Se puede utilizar también para expresar que "il mare è surgelato"?

Gracias


----------



## gatogab

thorwald34 said:


> Se puede utilizar también para expresar que "il mare è surgelato"?
> 
> Gracias


 
Si lo ha hecho una industria, es posible.


----------



## thorwald34

gatogab said:


> Si lo ha hecho una industria, es posible.


 
¿y si lo ha hecho un frío intenso de forma natural?


----------



## gatogab

thorwald34 said:


> ¿y si lo ha hecho un frío intenso de forma natural?


 Congelado


----------



## ISIÑA

Grazie a tutti!!
María Pita queda saludada de tu parte, twoquestions!!


----------

